# One Push Consider In 24hrs



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Guys My Question Is A Per Push Consider For A 24hr. Period. The Reason Am Asking Is Because The Bid I Put In Is A Per Push Contract .what They Were Doing Last Year Was A One Push Was Consider For A 24hr. Period. Now If You Have To Plow Again In A 24hr. Period There Willing To Pay For A Second Time But How Much Should I Charge Them Again. The First Time I Plow Will Be $300. How Much Should I Charge For The Second Time If I Have To Plow Again In A 24hr. Period???? I Was Thinking 175 Or 200 Need Some Advice Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A push is a push. Full price.


----------



## shamp (Jul 4, 2006)

same price every time you go.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe in a perfect world but I can tell you for a fact that wont get you the job.

I think your price of 50 to 75% for the second push is fair.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

theres times in storms we go in and plow every 2 or 3 hours so dont limit yourself to one push for 24 hours


----------



## FGLMOW (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cleveland Winters.*

We plow snow westside of cleve. We have are contracts set up on a 12 hours.maybe offer the same and come up with a solid price,AS YOU KNOW CLEVELAND WINTERS CAN BE NASTY BECAUSE OF GOOD OLD LAKE ERIE. Hope this helps.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

In my per push contracts, I have in them that I reserve the right to plow more than once, at the per push price if we are expecting a storm to accumulate 8 or more inches. Saves my ass in case we get hammered and they were expecting to get plowed out at the per push price.


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

All of per per push accounts are set up as the per push price set is what is charged everytime we are there. If we push one time and leave the site and come back 2 hours later and there is 2 inches or 1 inch if that is in the contract we push again for the full price. This benifits us big time because with 6-8 plow trucks running we can usually get 3 pushes on a 6 inch storm, and plus it allows us to keep our customers extremly happy that there is no snow accumulating on their lots. 

We plow all retail, so that can make a difference as well, and office building that closes at 6 at night and opens at 8 in the morning doesnt want to be pushed 3 times, But i would say if u plow the whole thing two times, u should get paid the full price 2 times.


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that with per push pricing, its all based on what the customer requires. If they can afford to let 8" pile up over night before having you show up to do a push, you will have to charge more per push because there will be more snow to move during that push. If they are retail or open 24 hrs and they can't afford to let it pile up 8", you may be required to clear the lot 3 separate times on an 8" snow event. You would then be paid for 3 pushes but you would have bid the job for less $ per push because each push would only be moving 2"- 3" instead of 8 all at once. Just make sure you know EXACTLY what the customer expects when you are bidding.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I plow when It Is needed...at the per push ratepayup


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*a*

What do you guys think of this contract in a 24 period.

2" 4" $300
4" 6" $400
6" 8" $500
8" 10" $600
10" 12"$700

Good or bad contract?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

FREDSKI said:


> What do you guys think of this contract in a 24 period.
> 
> 2" 4" $300
> 4" 6" $400
> ...


bad......if you get 6" do you charge $400 or $500.....it is open to interpretation, guess which number the customer is gonna pick....


----------



## crabman (Sep 21, 2006)

2-4 $300.00 additional snow $50.00 inche


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I am with Grandview a push is a push. I give prices usually for 2-4 then 75 dollars a inch there after. Had one today that wanted a 3inch trigger so I figured it at 3-6 price plus 75 dollars a inch there after. the 2-4 then 4-6 stuff always gets people mad becuase the 4 inch can easily get thrown into the 4-6 .

Just what I would suggest but what do I know  

RCGM
Brad


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*Per Push Contract*

OKAY GUYS HOW"S THIS PER PUSH CONTRACT LOOK?
2-4 $300 per push
4.5-6 $400 per push
6.5-8 $500 per push
8.5-10 $600 per push
10.5-12 $700 per push

YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT A PUSH IS A PUSH . NO QUESTION


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The problem I have with the per push price is this. Say it starts to snow at midnight and you plow 2-4 now at 4am you hit them again 2-4 and it's still snowing and when it's all done you end up plowing 4 times and you end up with 12 inches of snow . So you send them a bill for 4 plows at 300.00=1200.00 they might say why didn't you wait and plow it only once for 700.00 they think you ripped them off for 500.00 I think if you do a per push it starts at 2 inches for 300.00 if you come back it's another 300.00 until it stops snowing . That's way I like my seasonal contracts when it snows I plow I don't have to worry how much is on the ground.


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*Fair Contract Or Not?*

The Reason Am Offering This Contract Per Inch. This A Church With A School The Only Time They Can Let The Snow Pile Up Is During The Night . Any Other Time The Place Has To Be Plow When Its 2 Inches . At $300 A Push But If It Snows During The Night When Theres Nobody There They Dont Want The Place Plowed Until The Morining When The Schools Starts. I Think By Offering Them A Per Inch Contract This Hepls Me With Pricing When The Snow Piles Up During The Night. I Think This Is A Fair Contract For Them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree a push is a push.
For my customers that are open 24hrs..

In a contract that is based on a trigger depth first.
If you have an 2" trigger, their will never be 5","6."7" etc..ect.. of snow on the ground.

Second. How much per push... If it is $125 a push. (a push is a push) 
Then you get the same, if there is 2" or 6" in the lot it's still $125 a push..

Hint... have a storm/blizzard clause.. and jack the rate up, especially if it is not a 24hr customer with a per push rate, not by the inch....


How much for 50# of salt applyed?. Just that with no plowing.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

grandview said:


> A push is a push. Full price.


That's right. We push every 4". If you don't, you'll never catch up.


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*Here I Go Again Guys.*

HEY GUYS I GOT THE CONTRACT FOR $300 PER PUSH AT 2 TO 3 INCHES. NOW THEY WANT A PRICE WHEN SNOW PILES UP OVER NIGHT. TELL ME HOWS THIS LOOK FOR PRICING
2-3 $300
4-5 $400
6-7 $500
8-9 $600
10-11 $700

THE WAY AM LOOKING AT IT IS $100 MORE PER INCH. IS THIS A GOOD WAY FOR PRICING WHEN SNOW PILES UP OVERNIGHT. THE REASON AM OFFERING THIS WAY BECAUSE THE GUY THEY HAD LAST YEAR WOULD COME OUT TWICE DURING THE NIGHT WHEN NOBODY WAS THERE. AND CHARGE THEM TWICE FOR PLOWING. WHEN HE COULD OF COME AND PLOW ONCE IN THE MORINING BEFORE THE CHURCH AND SCHOOL OPENS AND CHARGE THEM A LITTLE MORE . IF THERE WERE MORE THEN 3 INCHES OF SNOW.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how long you been plowing but the first time you get a wet snow and you wait til morining you will never wait for the snow to build up over night again. The other guy had it right if you have to plow twice overnight then plow it twice not worth beating your truck. Also it now makes you late everywhere else.


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

I WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE GUYS WHO GAVE ME ADVICE. I JUST SIGN 3 CONTRACTS LAST WEEK THE FIRST A SEASON CONTRACT THE OTHER TWO ARE PER PUSH . THANKS AGAIN!!!
A PUSH IS A PUSH PERIOD!!! wesport


----------



## heavy detroit (Nov 18, 2006)

*inches in contract*

It's almost too late for this year but I have broken down the inches like below on some of my contracts:

Example

2 to3.99"
4 to 6.99"

There should not be any confusion with the customer about inches. I wll see how it goes.


----------

